# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  ألبوم ايهاب توفيق أحلى سمرة CD Q @ 192 Kbpعلى اكثر من سيرفر مباشر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

ايهاب توفيق أحلى سمرة 

CD Q RIP @192Kpbs

تم تسجيل الاغانى 1998 وتم طرح بالاسواق يوم 2-24-2010
انتاج طارق عبدالله هاي كوالتي 
الألبوم عباره عن مجموعة من الأغانى تم تسجيلها في اواخر التسعينات و لم يتم طرحها للاسواق

http://takhzen.com/a1yxFh

----------


## أبو بكر

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: مشكورين .. 

بارك الله فيكم .. البوم راااائع ..

----------

